# Need some creative ideas for gross looking food



## meganbear (Oct 5, 2003)

As you know I'm having the kids (around 10 years of age) a Fear Factor Halloween party, I want to make them eat something that looks gross and to be perfectly honest, I don't even want it to taste that good, I know it can't taste awful because after one kid gags on it, I figure the rest won't even try to eat it. 

I thought of covering gummy worms in chocolate--maybe dark chocolate, or even rolling the gummy worms in salt first then pouring chocolate over them. I also thought about somehow using raisons or died cranberries then somehow cover them with something crunchy (not sure what though) then maybe dip them in chocolate. The texture might seem like a crunchy bug. Another thought was dipping grapes again in chocolate, so when they bite into them they grapes will kind of pop in their mouths, if they really think they are eating bugs, I think this might gross them out. The only problem I see with these ideas other than the worms is that the 'bugs' wouldn't really look like bugs without the legs, so I'm just not sure. 

Do any of you have any better ideas or could you maybe fine tune mine. As aways, thanks!  

Oh it doesn't even have to be candy, any ideas would be great, but I just don't want to spend a lot of time and money to buy molds or anything like that.

_____________________

DEATH to people who abuse animals! 
Maybe I should let my Rottweiler and Mastiff have a go at the animal abusers, then I can use their corpses as part of my Halloween decorations! hehe


----------



## emrldtrtle (Sep 25, 2004)

Well, I don't watch fear factor but if I wanted to gross kids out I would try to make "finger" sandwiches. Make a mold of a finger or something in that shape and fill it with devils food spread for the right flesh color. Maybe add some food coloring for a nail and some blood and put it between bread sliced in thin rectangles. Yum!

"Welcome, foolish mortals..."


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

I just saw the gross fear factor. They made them go "bobbing" in cowblood for rings! I would do that!!! I would make them go bobbing for apples in "blood". Use koolaid or some other kind of red drink. Maybe you can use some kind of red drink...like koolaid and put in spaghetti and fake eyeballs....make it look gross!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Guacamole looks gross. You could say it was mashed up frogs or swamp scum or something. 

I make no bake cookies and shape them like turds. Then buy a litter box and pooper scooper and fill the box with Grapenuts cereal. Place the turd cookies in the "litter box" and make them scoop for "poop". That was the hit of the party the few times I made it. Didn't do it last year and I had our guests asking where the cat crap was. They missed it! lol I even made a sign that said "this treat was specially made by Domino, Kahlua & Prowler". (our cats)


----------



## spookhead (Aug 25, 2004)

Every year at my haunt we do a gross foods display. The major hit from last year was the pickled octopus. We bought it in the specialty eisle of the grocery store, and thirteen people acutally ate it! They're little purple tentcles, suckers and all, and the best part is they're real! [xx(]

~The Scare Queen~


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Meganbear...it sounds like you are doing a great job already...and covering ANYTHING in chocolate is a great idea if you ask me...

Never underestimate the value of informing them of what they are actually eating at the last moment! When I was young I received and did ordering for a restaurant. The sales guy would come around, give me samples and take my order for the next week. One week, his sample came in a small burlap bag...he said "you have GOT to try these!"....I looked at what appeared to be chocolate balls in the sac and popped a couple in my mouth just as I asked, "what are they?" I had just CRUNCHED HARD into one...something I did not expect in chocolate...when with a gleam in his eye he said..."chocolate covered grasshoppers!!"

Well I didn't know whether or not to spit it out or keep chewing...when the familiar taste of coffee began to take over. Those chocolate covered coffee beans almost grossed me out!! Just because someone said it was a chocolate covered grasshopper!!! 

Go with the chocolate covered stuff...and JUST as they take a bite! Let em know how disguting it is []


----------



## spooksta (Sep 21, 2004)

well you can always go to the pet store and get some meal worms for a buck or two then you can cook them in the oven untel they get crispy. then you can take them put them on a cookie with chocolate on it. or put it in trail mix... and yes they are safe to eat. if pets can eat them so can humans. and sence you cooked them they will be more sanitary. and yes ive had them before. I lost a bet with my friends.

??


----------



## meganbear (Oct 5, 2003)

Oh you guys are just sick! [xx(] I love it!!!! hehe You gave me some great ideas! Thank you, thank you, thank you! I have to have my party on the 16th, so I don't have much time and I'm trying to work out those last details!

_____________________

DEATH to people who abuse animals! 
Maybe I should let my Rottweiler and Mastiff have a go at the animal abusers, then I can use their corpses as part of my Halloween decorations! hehe


----------



## HalloweenBride2004 (Sep 13, 2004)

Bloody Maggots in a Cracker.

Sounds gross, yes...I gagged at the thought on what I was going to be fed. But is was rice with ketchup on a saltine.

Gravity Sucks


----------



## meganbear (Oct 5, 2003)

Halloweenbride, you take the prize! What a great easy and more importantly, sick idea! I'll definitely use that!!!!

_____________________

DEATH to people who abuse animals! 
Maybe I should let my Rottweiler and Mastiff have a go at the animal abusers, then I can use their corpses as part of my Halloween decorations! hehe


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Cat Poop Cookies I

"This recipe sounds a little different, but is really good. It is also a cute cookie to serve at Halloween." Original recipe yield: 2 dozen. 

INGREDIENTS:
1/2 cup honey 
2 cups all-purpose flour 
2/3 cup butter 
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa powder 
1 egg 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 cup wheat and barley nugget cereal (eg. Grapenuts TM) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIRECTIONS:
Microwave honey on high until bubbly (about 1 minute). Stir in the margarine. Add the egg and mix well. Stir in the flour, cocoa and vanilla. Mix well and chill dough for several hours in the refrigerator. 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). 
Roll chunks of the chilled dough into cylindrical shapes in order to resemble cat poop. Roll cookies in cereal and place on ungreased baking sheet. 
Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 10 to 15 minutes. Serve cookies in a new litter box on a bed of malted barley cereal. Use a new litter scoop to remove cookies.

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## rusty (Sep 11, 2003)

I've just added new recipes of the week and links to my halloween recipes page - might find something on there you like:
http://www.halloweenguide.net/recipes.htm

http://www.halloweenguide.net
http://www.rustysegars.com


----------



## deadthingsmikeydeadthings (Oct 4, 2004)

1 pk Spice cake mix
1 pk White cake mix
1 pk White sandwich cookies
1 sm Package vanilla pudding mix
12 sm Tootsie Rolls

Prepare cake mixes and bake according to directions. Prepare pudding mix and chill until ready to assemble. Crumble white sandwich cookies in small batches in blender. They tend to stick, so scrape often.

When cakes are cooled, crumble into a large bowl. Toss with half the cookie crumbs and the chilled pudding. Gently combine. Pour into a clean kitty litter box.

Put unwrapped Tootsie Rolls in a microwave safe dish two at a time and heat until soft and pliable. Shape ends so they are no longer blunt, curving slightly. Repeat until you have nine, and bury them in the mixture. Sprinkle the other half of cookie crumbs over top. Heat three more Tootsie Rolls in the microwave until almost melted. Scrape them on top of the cake and sprinkle with cookie crumbs. Serve with a new pooper scooper.



Tim


----------



## Orlock (Sep 3, 2004)

Last year I made "Baked Colon". It was basically a stromboli stretched out very thin and shaped like a colon.....consult Greys Anatomy. Important effect: make sure the cheese, sauce and pepperoni are oozing out of the bottom.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Wow, Baked Colon sounds awesome, and so does Bloody Maggots on a cracker, I bet you could expound on that idea using English muffins, marinara sauce, and mozzarella, you could call it Bloody Maggot Pizza.

Also check this out (posted it on another link, also)
http://www.theyrecoming.com/extras/pumpkinfest03/


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

I tried this one and it was worth the effort.

http://www.cooksrecipes.com/holiday/constricting_snake_bites_recipe.html

HHH


----------



## Bluedragon (Nov 3, 2003)

Potty Jello 

Purchase the plastic bowl that fits in a child's potty training chair (they sell them at places like KMart). Wash the bowl and prepare lemon jello per package directions. Float miniature O-Henry bars in it, refrigerate, and serve. Get the picture?


----------



## Bluedragon (Nov 3, 2003)

sorry forgot 
have them get the candy bars out with there teeth


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

check www.britta.com. she has pics of her recipes as well as the recipes. She is really cool and answers her emails fast if you have questions. I think she even has a question and answer section. -CC


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

I was looking through the web. I came across this site Megan. http://www.recipesource.com/holiday/halloween/indexall.html Hope it helps. -CC


----------



## Cholt (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok so I noticed there was no thread for just plain old gross recipes so I desided to start it.

I have had tons of halloween parties in my life and love to make food that tastes great but makes a person have to stop and think before they eat it so I am going to share a few of my tried and true recipes that I have found over the years. If you like what you see or want more post it and I will send more your way!

*Boogers-on-a-stick*
Ingredients
1 (8oz) jar processed cheese spread
Green food coloring
25-30 pretzel sticks

Tools needed
Waxed paper
long-handled spoon
platter

Step one

Melt the processed cheese spread in the Microwave (Directions are generally on the Jar)
Allow to cool slightly
Using spoon carefully stir in about three drops of green food coloring into cheese, just enough to get the booger green color
Forming the boogers isn't that hard all you need to do is dip and twist the tip or each pretzel stick, lift out wait twenty seconds then dip again the set off to the side on the waxed paper for set up (if the cheese starts to set up to much just warm it up again in the micro
Let them cool for 10 to 15 to firm up the cheese then remove them to a platter which you can put salsa on the side to give a bloody booger idea. 

PS
On a side note kids love them so make extra if you are making them for kids. Or if you want them on a sweeter note use white melting chocolate instead of cheese.


*Simple Pimples*

Ingredients

Cherry tomatoes
Flavored soft cream cheese spread

Tools needed

Paper towels
Carrot Peeler or sharp knife
Butter Knife
Platter

Steps
Rinse tomatoes in cold water then gently dry with the paper towel
Core the tomatoes with the peeler and drain the center of the tomato
Fill the tomato with cream cheese
Give them a gentle sqeeze and place on platter for serving.

PS
Not as big a hit with the kids but when I used a spicy spread my husband would not put them down.


*Brain Cell Salad*

Ingredients

1 (6 oz) package blueberry gelatin mix
1 (16oz) small curd cottage cheese
1 (16.5 oz) can blueberry syrup (or 3/4 cup frozen blueberries, thawed)
Blue food coloring

Tools Needed

Mixing Bowl
Can Opener
Spoon 
(Optional) Brain Mold

Steps

Follow the direction on the gelatin for making gigglers as far as the amounts go but before putting it into the fridge add the blueberries or blueberry syrup.
Then mix a few drops of blue food coloring with the cottage chesse to give it a grey color then add to mix let set up for 5 to 6 hours.

PS
On a side not using the brain molds for this is awesome if you want to I like to add a few gummy worms once it is half way set so that I can give it the undead effect.


*Hairball Salad with saliva Dressing*

Ingredients

1 Lrg ripe avocado
2 cups of alfalfa sprouts
5-6 large carrots washed, peeled, grated
Italian dressing

Tools Needed

Paring Knife 
Spoon
Bowl
Fork
Carrot Peeler
Grater

Steps

Remove pit from avocado and mash the meat with a fork after removing it from the skin its ok to leave a few lumps add the alfaalfa sprounts to the avocado then mix together. Make the mix into balls without over working the place on top of the carrots and dress with the dressing.

PS
Gross sounding but great tasting. I have also done it with spicy ranch in the carrots and sprayed the avocado mix with a little lemon so it didnt turn grey but the grey effect is better for the gross factor.


*Closing*

In closing I have tons more but i dont want to sit in front of the computer all day so I will give you theese and maybe more if anyone wants them later.


----------

